# a stinky question



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

all these pest birds i have killed and thrown away in my outdoor trash can. it realy stink when i take out the trash, and the trash dosen't get picked up till thursday. any ideas on how to keep the smell down? uke: thanks.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

dont through them in your trash burry them or pich them in the woods if there is any.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

another good idea is to Ziploc them. Stick em in a bag. That will reduce flying feathers, too.


----------

